# Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)



## Tele Hansa GmbH (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

*Von hierher extrahiert wg. Off-Topic-Charakter. *_ - modaction.sep_


Hallo Herr Fehner, 

Wenn Sie mit etwas nicht einverstanden sind, melden Sie sich doch bitte in der Sachbearbeitung. Ihre Fragen werden gern beantwortet. 

Allerdings sollten Sie auch folgendes beachten: wenn man etwas nutzt dann sollte es auch bezahlt werden. 

Mfg 

TH 




			
				jens.fehner schrieb:
			
		

> guten arbend leute.ich habe auch so ein an ruf bekommen.von [...] tele hansa gmbh.ich soll bis morgen das geld überweissen.und haben mich an gerufen und haben mir die bankleitzahl durch gegeben.ich mache auch an zeige die.ich hasse sobas,wo ich net auf sobas ein gehe.die wollen nur gld machen.wenn ihr mehr wesen woll meine email adresse.
> 
> _[Ausdruck und Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## pasmaster (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Fehner,
> 
> Allerdings sollten Sie auch folgendes beachten: wenn man etwas nutzt dann sollte es auch bezahlt werden.
> 
> ...


Dann sollten sie die Firma Tele Hansa ihr komisches Geschäftsmodell so umstellen, das mann ihre Aufnahmen vom Band auch nur hören kann , wenn man dafür bezahlt und sich dessen bewußt ist.

Bieten sie doch ihre Dienstleistungen über eine 0900er Nummer an, bzw. sorgen sie dafür das man ihre sogenannten Dienstleistungen erst nutzen kann , wenn der pot. mit ihnen einen schriftlichen oder per Webformular Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.

Eine 0180er oder 0800 für kostenpflichtige Diesntleistungen zu nutzen , und nur durch das Anwählen und durch drücken einer Taste zu meinen dadurch kommt ein Vertrag zu stande, das macht keine seriöse Firma.
_
Also liebe Leute diese Forum , auch wenn ihr Angerufen werden und von TH mit Betrugsanzeige bedroht werdet , nicht einschüchtern lassen, [.....]

_Letzter Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Geht es hier um Angebote via Handy/SMS? Wird da mit Caller-ID gearbeitet (wie in Dänemark verboten?)
(Grafik editiert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Wieso muss man 30 Minuten á 1,70 Euro zahlen, um in 45 Sekunden zu kommen???


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss man 30 Minuten á 1,70 Euro zahlen, um in 45 Sekunden zu kommen???


Großes Geschäftsgeheimnis... Wenn die dir das verraten, dann müssen die dich leider erschießen.:scherzkeks: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

@Jeremy: Gibt es "Tele Hansa" auch in UK?


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Nun ja... ich glaube, SMS oder Handynummern mit Abrechnung basierend auf der Caller-ID gibt es in UK nicht. Aber kam der GF der hier thematisierten Firma nicht ursprünglich von der TTW und war Vertretungsberechtigter für Speed Work i.A. von TTW? Nuja, also deren Kinder und Kindeskinder sind in UK schon ganz gut dabei, wie mir scheint - aber eben mit Dialern, nicht mit Caller-ID-Billing via Handy/SMS...
http://www.icstis.org/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=321

Schon seltsam, dass in UK die Dialer verboten wurden und in Deutschland nicht (alle)


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Inhalteanbieter:
> Teleteamwork ApS, Alleroed Dänemark
> Registrierungsverpflichtet: Speed Work GmbH, vertreten durch N*J*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

@littlebird: Lass uns das privat besprechen...


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Sehr geehrter Herr????

Wenn Sie hier angebliche Informationen weiter geben wollen, ohne eine ... zu bekommen, dann sollte daß sich doch wirklich lohnen. Ich bitte Sie doch lieber    
aktuelle Infos weiter zu leiten, und Sachen die schon Jahre alt sind...



			
				littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja... ich glaube, SMS oder Handynummern mit Abrechnung basierend auf der Caller-ID gibt es in UK nicht. Aber kam der GF der hier thematisierten Firma nicht ursprünglich von der TTW und war Vertretungsberechtigter für Speed Work i.A. von TTW? Nuja, also deren Kinder und Kindeskinder sind in UK schon ganz gut dabei, wie mir scheint - aber eben mit Dialern, nicht mit Caller-ID-Billing via Handy/SMS...
> http://www.icstis.org/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=321
> 
> Schon seltsam, dass in UK die Dialer verboten wurden und in Deutschland nicht (alle)
> ...


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



> und Sachen die schon Jahre alt sind



...sind auch nicht immer uninteressant. Aber wenn sie schon mal da sind, könnten Sie hier gerne mal Stellung nehmen zu den vielen Fragen, die Ihr Geschäftsmodell aufwirft. Wäre eine feine Sache. Fangen wir doch mal an: In welchen Zusammenhang steht die Tele Hansa eigentlich zu Firmen wie HFM oder ATS? Warum umgeht die Tele Hansa die Vorgaben für Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, indem sie über geographische Nummern "abrechnet"?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Es tut mir lid, aber eine ernsthafte Frage konnte ich bisher nicht lesen...



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > und Sachen die schon Jahre alt sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...sind auch nicht immer uninteressant. Aber wenn sie schon mal da sind, könnten Sie hier gerne mal Stellung nehmen zu den vielen Fragen, die Ihr Geschäftsmodell aufwirft. Wäre eine feine Sache. Fangen wir doch mal an: In welchen Zusammenhang steht die Tele Hansa eigentlich zu Firmen wie HFM oder ATS? Warum umgeht die Tele Hansa die Vorgaben für Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, indem sie über geographische Nummern "abrechnet"?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Die Fragen waren durchaus ernst gemeint.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Oder sind daß Informationen , die aus sicheren Quellen stammen... 

Zu bezeichnen als reine Spekulationen !!!!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tele Hansa GmbH hat ihrem "Schwesterunternehmen" HFM GmbH bei der Abrechnung von sehr fragwürdigen Angeboten aus dem Internet in den letzten Monaten den Vortitt gelassen. Seit diversen Aktionen der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft ist es um die HFM GmbH ruhig geworden. Der Rechungs- und der Mahnungsversand wurden offensichtlich im Juni eingestellt. Seit einigen Tagen erhalten jedoch bundesweit wieder ettliche Internet-, Handy- oder Telefonnutzer Rechungen von der todgeglaubten Tele Hansa GmbH und auch von der ATS Audiovisual Telecom GmbH.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958&start=0
> oder
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Man kann ihre Webseite hier nicht zitieren und wir können uns auch nicht "am lebenden Objekt" über ihre Angebote unterhalten. Sie schrieben, dass es nur um "Tele Hansa GmbH" geht, trotzdem verstehe ich noch nicht, worum es genau geht. Dass es nur um "Tele GmbH" geht ist ohnehin schwierig zu glauben, weil schon die Website der TH mit "Media Work" eine weitere Firma nennt (whois). Aber jetzt beantworten Sie doch erst einmal die Fragen von Sascha.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Diese lauten ? 



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fragen waren durchaus ernst gemeint.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Sprechen wir hier also lediglich über die Angebote:
SMS-Paket für 59 Euro/50SMS sowie Livechat über Handynummer für 1,70/min bei Mindestabnahme von 30 Minuten.
Es geht nicht über Internetangebote, oder?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Diese lauten ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: Offensichtlich rechnen Sie ja nicht über Mehrwertdienste-Nummern ab; Sie schicken Ihren Kunden nach Anwalh einer ganz normalen Nummer eine Rechnung ins Haus. Dazu meine Fragen(n): Ist das nicht eine Umgehung der deutschen Vorgaben für telefonische Mehrwertdienste?  Wie verifizieren Sie die "Kunden"? Und wie stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine Mindejährigen Ihre erotischen Dienstleistungen zuführen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Diese lauten ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> In welchen Zusammenhang steht die Tele Hansa eigentlich zu Firmen wie HFM oder ATS? Warum umgeht die Tele Hansa die Vorgaben für Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, indem sie über geographische Nummern "abrechnet"?


???


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Die Tele Hansa GmbH bietet keine Internet Angebote an. 





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Sprechen wir hier also lediglich über die Angebote:
> SMS-Paket für 59 Euro/50SMS sowie Livechat über Handynummer für 1,70/min bei Mindestabnahme von 30 Minuten.
> Es geht nicht über Internetangebote, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tele Hansa GmbH bietet keine Internet Angebote an.


Seit wann nicht mehr?
Und was ist die Definition von "Internetangebot"?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Offensichtlich rechnen Sie ja nicht über Mehrwertdienste-Nummern ab; Sie schicken Ihren Kunden nach Anwahl einer ganz normalen (Handy-)Nummer - die u.a. in Zeitungsanzeigen zu finden sind - eine Rechnung ins Haus. Dazu meine Fragen(n): Ist das nicht eine Umgehung der deutschen Vorgaben für telefonische Mehrwertdienste? Wie verifizieren Sie die "Kunden"? Und wie stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine Minderjährigen Ihre erotischen Dienstleistungen zuführen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

[hold]


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Die TH schickt eine SP Rechnung, die angebotene Dienstleistung wird also nicht über die Telefonrechnung des Providers abgebucht. 



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

SP Rechnung? Und wie soll der Vertragsschluss dabei zustande kommen? Durch einen einfachen Anruf auf eine einfache Telefon- oder Handynummer willige ich doch nicht in eine zusätzliche Dienstleistung ein.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Diesem kann ich nicht zustimmen...

Was aber doch interessant is... alle Beiträge die vorher geschrieben wurden sind, ohne daß ich mich registriert habe, sind ausnahmslos entfernt wurden. Wenn Sie nicht der sogenannten Tendenz oder jedoch der Meindung der Administratoren entsprochen haben, vielleicht, können Sie mir da doch helfen, jetzt, wo ich regestriert bin ? 





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> SP Rechnung?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Gelöscht wurde hier nichts seitens der Administration. Zumindest nicht in diesem Thread und dass mir das bekannt wäre. Gelöscht wird insbesondere dann, wenn gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen wird. Aber das hat jetzt nichts mit den hier diskutierten Fragen zu tun.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Widerspruch, 

reine Spekulation. 

P.S.: Per PN bin ich ab Morgen wieder erreichbar. 

Gute Nacht 



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> SP Rechnung? Und wie soll der Vertragsschluss dabei zustande kommen? Durch einen einfachen Anruf auf eine einfache Telefon- oder Handynummer willige ich doch nicht in eine zusätzliche Dienstleistung ein.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Erneuter Widerspruch: 

Beiweise der entferneten Beiträge sind vorhanden...



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Gelöscht wurde hier nichts seitens der Administration.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



> [...] Ausführungen auf Wunsch entfernt [...]


(Quelle: Webseite telehansa)

Auf der gleichen Internetseite sind aber Anzeigen abgebildet, die mitnichten klar ausgezeichnet sind und die keine AGBs darstellen. Wenn ich dann eine der Nummern anrufe, zahle ich das Paket, oder wie?

Ausserdem ist fett blau und fett rot ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

???
Was soll denn das fürn Auftritt sein hier
???


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Per PN bin ich ab Morgen wieder erreichbar.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Och nöö... Gerade jetzt, wo das Popcorn fertig ist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Schade eigentlich. Erst auf Diskussionsbereitschaft machen, dann vom Thema ablenken, dann verschwinden. Aber gut, man hätte ja mal diskutieren können. Einen Versuch wars wert...


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Gerne,

aber wie schon gesagt: Morgen früh geht es weiter....



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich. Erst auf Diskussionsbereitschaft machen, dann vom Thema ablenken, dann verschwinden. Aber gut, man hätte ja mal diskutieren können. Einen Versuch wars wert...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich. Erst auf Diskussionsbereitschaft machen, dann vom Thema ablenken, dann verschwinden. Aber gut, man hätte ja mal diskutieren können. Einen Versuch wars wert...


aber wer war er?


----------



## A John (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich. Erst auf Diskussionsbereitschaft machen, dann vom Thema ablenken, dann verschwinden. Aber gut, man hätte ja mal diskutieren können. Einen Versuch wars wert...


Eine in diesem Milieu sehr beliebte Methode, unliebsame Forenthreads zu zerfleddern und Foren in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Wie Du weißt, ist er nicht der Erste, der das versucht. >> 0 
Ansonsten klingt seine "Argumentation" wie: Wir arbeiten absolut seriös. Wir verkaufen weißes Pulver nur von bester Qualität. :gaehn: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Die "Tele Hansa GmbH" meinte es wohl mal wieder außerordentlich wörtlich: Am Freitag früh gegen 2 Uhr von "morgen früh" gesprochen wird wohl Samstag werden ...


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Vorurteile? ? ? Nicht der erste der das versucht ? Mag das so sein ??? 

Vielleicht...

Aber der erste der versucht ein vernüftiges Gespräch oder Diskussion zu führen. Es sollten aber gewisse Grundregeln beachtet werden!!!


Ich denke ich habe keineswegs vor , dieses Forum in schelchtes Licht zu rücken. Vielmehr müssen einige Sachen geklärt werden. 

Dieses ist aber auch nur bedingt möglich, den ohne "vielen" zu nahe tretten zu wollen, die Vorangenommenheit und Agressivität die hier von mehreren Teilnehmern und Betreibern an den Tag gelegt wird, genau dieses verhindert. 

Im übrigen, weiss ich nicht, wo den bisher auch nur Ansatz einer Argumentation aufgetaucht sein sollte. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich Gesprächsbereit, einige Sachen sollten aber unterlassen werden oder notfalls PN geklärt werden. Was nicht bedeutet, daß jede Frage beantwortet wird. 


Mfg 

TH 








			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Tele Hansa GmbH" meinte es wohl mal wieder außerordentlich wörtlich: Am Freitag früh gegen 2 Uhr von "morgen früh" gesprochen wird wohl Samstag werden ...




das ist ihre masche was sie machen.die sollen mal auf geben.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

morgen.warum macht ihr sobas wenn man so ein dienst nicht benüzt hatt.habt ihr net besseres zu tun


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

morgen her tele hansa.

was soll das was ihr macht.ich benuzte eucher dienst net,warum bekomme ich ein anruf von euch,und bekomme dumme antworten von euch drohungen und euhre banklatzahl.ist das nicht bischen kommisch


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Sie sollten sich in so einem Fall bei der Sachbearbeitung melden. 
Wenn Sie etwas nicht genutzt haben, besteht die Möglichkeit, daß jemand Ihre Daten als Rechnungsanschrift verwendet hat. Aber um dieses klären zu können, sollten Sie sich bei uns melden. Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ingnorieren kann ich Ihnen aber grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen. 

Mfg 

TH



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> morgen her tele hansa.
> 
> was soll das was ihr macht.ich benuzte eucher dienst net,warum bekomme ich ein anruf von euch,und bekomme dumme antworten von euch drohungen und euhre banklatzahl.ist das nicht bischen kommisch


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sollten sich in so einem Fall bei der Sachbearbeitung melden.
> Wenn Sie etwas nicht genutzt haben, besteht die Möglichkeit, daß jemand Ihre Daten als Rechnungsanschrift verwendet hat. Aber um dieses klären zu können, sollten Sie sich bei uns melden. Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ingnorieren kann ich Ihnen aber grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Mfg
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich bin ich Gesprächsbereit, einige Sachen sollten aber unterlassen werden oder notfalls PN geklärt werden. Was nicht bedeutet, daß jede Frage beantwortet wird.


Das ist keine Gesprächsgrundlage. Das nährt nur Spekulationen, warum die Tele Hansa GmbH, Ableger der skandinavischen Billing-Firmen-Familie, jetzt hier auftaucht. Ob das nicht doch mit Dingen zu tun hat, die in der Vergangenheit passiert sind?

Zur Definition:
Gegenwart = aktuell
Vergangenheit I: Die Zeit dieses Threads (also ab 7/2004, dem ersten posting)
Vergangenheit II: Was hat "Tele hansa" mit HFM zu tun? (organisatorisch wie personell)
Vergangenheit III: Dialer der TTW
Vergangenhiet IV: ...IBC...

Sie haben noch immer nicht verständlich machen können, was überhaupt Inhalt der Diskussion sein soll und was nicht. Ihre Webseite ist registriert für die  "Mediawork GmbH" und das aktuell, Admin ist Herr R*D*, damit könnte auch alles Thema sein, was mit ihm zusammen hängt. Von TMS über die Vorwürfe ggü. Herrn RD, die von Seiten der tschechischen Erotikinkasso geäußert wurden bis hin zu 198cent und der "Worldwide Ventures".
Das feld ist weitaus größer als (wie ich vermute) ihr Horizont bzw. anders formuliert: Sie machen bisher nicht den Eindruck, tatsächlich ein qualifizierter Ansprechpartner zu sein (btw. sein zu wollen) für alles, was mit TH und MW zusammen hängt (bzw. zusammen hängen könnte nach "Augenschein" bzw. nach dem, was im Internet zu sehen war).

166 Tele Team Work J*N*, Alleroed --> Tele hansa GmbH
167 Tele Team Work R* M*, Alleroed --> SMS telecom aps --> TTW = all billing = 1cash = Stig T*
Das ist nicht ihr Thema, aber auch Realität. Stimmen Sie dem zu?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Also:
Ihre Preisauszeichnungen, wie (aktuell) auf Ihrer Webseite dargestellt (unter "Anzeigen"), sind *nicht* fair und können keinen Vertragsschluss begründen, der Grundlage für einen berechtigten rechnungsversand sein könnte. 
Stimmen Sie dem zu?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

was sind das für firmen die mit tele hansa unter der decke steken?ich habe mich mal bischen schlau gemacht.ich verde das tv infomiren und das es mit der firma mal das hand werk gelegt wird.vermacht mit?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

"Unter einer Decke stecken" - was soll das heissen? Glaubst Du, das TV macht sich lächerlich?


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine Mindejährigen Ihre erotischen Dienstleistungen zuführen?





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> SP Rechnung? Und wie soll der Vertragsschluss dabei zustande kommen? Durch einen einfachen Anruf auf eine einfache Telefon- oder Handynummer willige ich doch nicht in eine zusätzliche Dienstleistung ein.


Diese beiden Fragen stehen noch insgesamt offen. Ich darf sie noch einmal konkretisieren:
1. Wie wird die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Altersversifikation durchgeführt?
2. Welche Willenserklärungen stehen sich bei Ihrem Vertragssystem zu welcher zeit mit welchem Inhalt gegenüber (was wird wann Vertragsinhalt)?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> "Unter einer Decke stecken" - was soll das heissen? Glaubst Du, das TV macht sich lächerlich?


 denke ich mal.aber wenn jeder zu tv geht das malder.*[...]* ich habe mein an walt ein geschaltet.*[...]* mehr auch net,weisste ich bekomme anrufe von tele hansa.die *[...]*,und das nehme ich alles auf. ich habe noch net mal ein brief bekommen,die sagen *[...]*.das kann sich nur *[...]* oder nicht

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Noch so ein Posting, und Ihre Ergüsse werden kommentarlos gelöscht.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



> [edit - zeitliche Überschneidung.SEP]


 So unkonkret ist die Beschuldigung reiner Unfug. Tut mir leid.

Es geht um die gestellten fragen im Moment


			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

was soll man da gegen tun gegen tele hansa GmbH.da kann man bestümmt was machen.ist da von einer hir


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man da gegen tun gegen tele hansa GmbH.da kann man bestümmt was machen.ist da von einer hir


Du kannst Dir gegen konkrete Dinge, die TH tut, Strategien überlegen und dabei (auch) die Erfahrungen und Vorschläge hier berücksichtigen. 
Ansonsten ist "tun gegen Tele hansa" zu unpräzise. Keine Diskussionsgrundlage hüben wie drüben, ich glaube, da gehe ich lieber in die Sonne.

P.S.: Wer eine Handynummer anruft im Wissen um die Kosten, wird nicht betrogen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer eine Handynummer anruft im Glauben, die Kosten wären geringer als da steht, kann sich dagegen wehren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer auf ein Bild klickt und ein Dialer wählt darauf hin eine dänische Nummer, der fühlt sich nicht nur betrogen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Äpfel sind Äpfel, Birnen sind Birnen, Schnaps ist Schnaps - nur "Dänen" sind manchmal Schweden und Finnen.

Ansonsten:


			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*Fake?*

[.......] Ob die entscheidenden, juristisch verantwortlichen Personen von seiner Anwesenheit wissen, dürfte fraglich sein.

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## pasmaster (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Zitat voon Tele Hansa:
Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ingnorieren kann ich Ihnen aber grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen. 
_________________________________________________________________

Aber Rechnungen und Mahnungen von TH sollte man ignorieren.
Nur nicht ein MB vom Gericht. Aber den wird TH niemals beantragen. Sehe ich so. Auf die Punkte bezüglich Vertragsabschluss per Telefon ist ja TH leider nicht eingegangen, sondern TH pflegte mit angeblichen Streichungen im Forum abzulenken.


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Rechnungen und Mahnungen von TH sollte man ignorieren.
> Nur nicht ein MB vom Gericht. Aber den wird TH niemals beantragen. Sehe ich so.


Ich möchte jetzt nicht wirklich jedes Posting in diesem Thread editiert sehen müssen, daher bleibt dies als *persönliche Meinung ohne Empfehlungscharakter* stehen.

Im Übrigen Teilthread wg. Off-Topic-Charakter verschoben._ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

@Tele Hansa GmbH
Ist die Einschätzung der Verbraucherzentrale Ihrer Ansicht nach richtig oder falsch und wo liegen, falls vorhanden, die Fehler?
Link zur Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg, Stand März, 2006, (c) VZ (man weiss ja nie)
Deren Jurist wird dort zitiert mit den Worten 





> „Wer diese Dienste nicht bestellt hat und sich keines Vertrages bewusst ist, muss dafür auch nicht zahlen!“


 und das widerspricht doch dem, was Sie auf Ihrer Homepage sagen.


> Wir müssen uns mit unseren Forderungen grundsätzlich an den Anschlussinhaber wenden. *Welche Person von Ihrem Anschluss aus unseren Dienst genutzt hat, ist für uns nicht nachvollziehbar*.
> 100%ig *nachvollziehbar* ist für uns nur, *von welchem Anschluß aus der betreffende Service genutzt wurde*. Aus diesem Grund sind auf Ihrer Rechnung grundsätzlich Datum und Uhrzeit der jeweiligen Nutzung angegeben, damit Sie, falls jemand aus Ihrem Umfeld Ihren Anschluß verwendet hat, um unseren Service zu nutzen, die nötigen Angaben haben um herauszufinden, wer dieser Nutzer war.


(Zitat Tele Hansa GmbH)

Und noch einmal:


> TELE HANSA GmbH kann den Zugang zu seinen Diensten verweigern, sofern zumindest einer der folgenden Gründe vorliegt:
> - Der Kunde gewährt Minderjährigen (Personen unter 18 Jahren) über seine Telekommunikationseinrichtung Zugang zu den Diensten von TELE HANSA GmbH, die ausdrücklich den Volljährigen vorbehalten sind.


(Zitat Tele hansa GmbH)

wie wird das überprüft?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Spannend, Aufgrund der Vielzahl an Fragen könnte ich schon fast einen neuen Arbeitsplatz schaffen. 

Interessant ist auch, daß obwohl ich bisher keine Antwort gegeben habe, die Dikussion weiter geht. Worauf Sie beruht: sind wieder reine Spekulationen. Und an diesen werde ich mich beteiligen. 

Also noch einmal: Antworten werden nur dann erfolgen, wenn Der doch sehr raue und feindliche Ton vermieden wird. 


Mfg 

TH


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Ok, dann kann ich den Thread wohl schließen, gell?

Ernsthaft:
Entweder Sie möchten hier zur Klärung beitragen - oder eben nicht.
Wenn ja: Bitte sehr, die Einladung (und ein Teil der Tagesordnung) stehen.
Wenn nein: Auch gut.

Sie sollten jedenfalls eines gemerkt haben: Hier wird nachgehakt, mitgedacht - und ggf. auch kritisiert, z.B. wenn auffällt, dass um den heißen Brei herum geredet wird, aber ansonsten keine Substanz vorliegt.

Ich helfe gerne noch einmal zum Einstieg:


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine Mindejährigen Ihre erotischen Dienstleistungen zuführen?





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> SP Rechnung? Und wie soll der Vertragsschluss dabei zustande kommen? Durch einen einfachen Anruf auf eine einfache Telefon- oder Handynummer willige ich doch nicht in eine zusätzliche Dienstleistung ein.


 Diese beiden Fragen stehen noch insgesamt offen. Ich darf sie noch einmal konkretisieren:
1. Wie wird die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Altersversifikation durchgeführt?
2. Welche Willenserklärungen stehen sich bei Ihrem Vertragssystem zu welcher zeit mit welchem Inhalt gegenüber (was wird wann Vertragsinhalt)?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Im übrigen, ich vertrete die Rechtsansicht, daß der Forenbetreiber nicht für namentlich bekannte Teilnemer haftet. 

Diese Äusserung ist in mehreren Hinsichten daneben. 




			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat voon Tele Hansa:
> Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ingnorieren kann ich Ihnen aber grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen.
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## DNA2 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen, ich vertrete die Rechtsansicht, daß der Forenbetreiber nicht für namentlich bekannte Teilnemer haftet.


Ok, dann wissen die Leser das jetzt. BTW: Ist Ihr persönlicher Name bekannt?



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Äusserung ist in mehreren Hinsichten daneben.


Bitte nicht ablenken. Wenn Sie für die Firma auftreten (dürfen), die Sie im Nicknamen tragen, sind Sie einen konfrontativen Umgangston gewohnt. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass Sie wirklich so sensibel sind, wie Sie sich hier darstellen.

Oder liege ich da falsch??


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Altersversifikation durchgeführt?


Wir reden über die telefonisch erbrachte Dienstleistungen. In diesem Falle schreibt der Gesetztgeber keine Personalausweis Prüfung oder sonstiges vor.

Die ersten 30 Sekunden des Gespräches sind grundsätzlich kostenfrei. In diesen wird ( per Band ) der abzurechnende Preis genannt, das Mindesalter für dieses Angebot, die genaue Art der Dienstleistung die erbracht wird ( Flirt-Erotik Hotline ). Es erfolgt ein Hinweis, daß durch das drücken einer betimmten Taste weitrere detallierte Informationen, wie z.B. die Anbieterkennzeichnung erfragt werden können. 

Anschließend wird man zu einem Live Operator durchgestellt. Kein BAND!!!!

Dieser vergewissert sich noch einmal nach dem Alter des Anrufenden. Ausnahme: die Stimme klingt schon, wie die eines eindeutig Erwachesenen. Bei Verdacht von Missbrauch durch  Minderjährige wird das Gespräch unverzüglich beendet. Erst nach dem durchstellen zu einem Gesprächspartner, erfolgt eine Rechnungsstellung. 

Alles andere sind reine Spekulationen


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Um nochmal deutlicher zu werden, 


wenn bei einem Versandhaus eine telefonische Bestellung erfolgt, und der Bestellende eine Minderjähriger ist, der sich als volljährig ausgibt, was passiert dann ?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Es gibt gewisse Spielregeln, an die man sich halten sollte. Mehr werde ich dazu nicht sagen. 



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal deutlicher zu werden,
> 
> 
> wenn bei einem Versandhaus eine telefonische Bestellung erfolgt, und der Bestellende eine Minderjähriger ist, der sich als volljährig ausgibt, was passiert dann ?



Dann bekomme ich das später als Vater mit und widerspreche dem Vertrag wenn der geforderte Betrag dem zugebilligten Taschengeldrahmen widerspricht.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Und Ihr Kind, wenn Sie Pech haben, eine Anzeige.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Gröhl, der Witz des Jahres :-D

siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Und Ihr Kind, wenn Sie Pech haben, eine Anzeige.


Wofür? Wogegen?

Wegen Abschluss eines schweben unwirksamen Vertrags?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Veilleicht mögen mich die Juristen korrigieren, 

Aber wenn ich bei einer Bestellung falsche Daten angebe. Wie Geburtsdatum oder gar die Asnchrift? 



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Veilleicht mögen mich die Juristen korrigieren,
> 
> Aber wenn ich bei einer Bestellung falsche Daten angebe. Wie Geburtsdatum oder gar die Asnchrift?


Jurist korrigiert nicht - aber von falscher Altersangabe war (bisher) in Ihrem Beispiel nicht die Rede.

[Korrektur: War wohl.] - Ok: Worauf soll die Anzeige gerichtet sein? Und: Was ist Ihrer Meinung nach die zivilrechtliche Folge?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal deutlicher zu werden,
> 
> 
> wenn bei einem Versandhaus eine telefonische Bestellung erfolgt, und der Bestellende eine Minderjähriger ist, der sich als volljährig ausgibt, was passiert dann ?



Ein Minderjähriger , der sich als Volljähriger ausgibt. Damit meinte und meine ich fasches Geburtsdatum.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Dann Beweise meinem Sohn mal eine Betrugsabsicht. Er war ja bereit, das bestellte zu bezahlen nur ich als Vater verweigerte ihm die bestellte Ware und er meinte so das Verbot umgehen zu können.
Tja deine Strafanzeige steht auf tönernden Füßen, wenn du so Unsicherheit hier erzeugen möchtest


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Eine zivillrechtliche Folge wird diese Anzeige nicht haben. Ob in diesem Fall ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist oder nicht wird ebenfalls dadurch nicht geklärt werden können. 

Strafrechtlich wird das wohl auch als reine Abschreckung für Nachahmer dienen. 


Es bleibt also nur ein Lerneffekt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

*[...gemeint: "Mahnt"...]* die Tele Hansa GmbH weiterhin, auch wenn man gezahlt hat, oder ist dann ruhe eingekehrt???

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Eine zivillrechtliche Folge wird diese Anzeige nicht haben. Ob in diesem Fall ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist oder nicht wird ebenfalls dadurch nicht geklärt werden können.
> 
> Strafrechtlich wird das wohl auch als reine Abschreckung für Nachahmer dienen.
> 
> Es bleibt also nur ein Lerneffekt.


Ok, dann zurück auf Anfang: Wie prüfen Sie die Identität des Anrufers?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Ich denke Sie sollten Sich in der Sachbearbeitung melden, um Antwort auf Ihre Fragen zu bekommen. 



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> *[...gemeint: "Mahnt"...]* die Tele Hansa GmbH weiterhin, auch wenn man gezahlt hat, oder ist dann ruhe eingekehrt???
> 
> *[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Grundsätzlich wird nur gemahnt wenn ein Betrag offen ist. Wie anders wo auch. Sollte sich die Zahlung mit der Mahnung überschnitten haben, kann diese als gegenstandslos betrachtet werden.


----------



## DNA2 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Ich darf noch mal nachhaken:

Sie schreiben, alles, was nicht wie von Ihnen beschrieben behauptet wird, sei falsch.
Wie stehen Sie zu den zeugenschaftlichen Erklärungen vieler Ihrer "Kunden" (u.a. des Anwalts von Dialerschutz.de), die in etwa folgendes aussagen:





> Ein Mandant unserer Kanzlei musste diese Erfahrung machen und wandte sich mit dem Fall an uns. Wir prüften dies nach und wählten ebenfalls besagte Handy-Nummer. Nach einiger Ansage mit erotischen Inhalten, beendeten wir den Anruf in dem Glauben lediglich eine normale Handy-Nummer gewählt zu haben. Zu keiner Zeit wurden wir auf mögliche Kosten noch auf die Höhe derselben hingewiesen.
> Eine halbe Stunde später wurden wir von einem Mitarbeiter der Tele Hansa GmbH kontaktiert und um unsere Adresse gebeten. Es wurde uns versichert, dass der Anruf "völlig kostenfrei" gewesen sei und man lediglich zu statistischen Zwecken die Adresse benötige. Da uns der Ausgang der Sache interessierte, gaben wir unsere Anschrift bereitwillig an. Eine Woche später bekamen auch wir eine Rechnung über 39 € zugesandt.


(Quelle hierfür: RA Hagen Hild)

Lügen diese alle?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Morgen geht es weiter. Ich denke ich werde hier doch auf Verständniss stoßen, wenn ich mich jetzt doch in den Fussballabend begebe. 

Allen einen schönen Abend und auf ein gutes Spiel. 

Mfg 

TH 


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht es weiter. Ich denke ich werde hier doch auf Verständniss stoßen, wenn ich mich jetzt doch in den Fussballabend begebe.


Natürlich.

Niemand muss hier verweilen oder posten.

... oder Antworten geben ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



> Die ersten 30 Sekunden des Gespräches sind grundsätzlich kostenfrei. In diesen wird ( per Band ) der abzurechnende Preis genannt


 49 Euro/Monat? Oder wird das so verklausuliert wie in den von Ihnen präsentierten Anzeigen?
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=107320#post107320


> hab auch ne rechnung bekomen über 49€ich hab da zwar wirklich angerufen aber nur 6min ungefähr und es hat gehiesen das es um die 2€ pro min kostet ich wies net wie die auf 49€ kommen


 (August 2005)
Nur 1,70E/min mindestens 30 Min

Ich probier das aus, ok? Und dann kann ich Ihre *aktuellen* Angebote beurteilen. Alle anderen hier lügen also? Hier und anderswo?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Aufruf an alle: Kuckt mal in diverse Zeitungen, ob ihr aktuelle TH-Anzeigen findet, würede mich interessieren. Danke. (Quelle der Bilder oben: Tele hansa GmbH)


----------



## littlebird's prompter (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

News from Jerry & Terry...


> 2003: Icstis / complaint about 09099671165.
> SpeedWorks Gmbh
> Ballindamm 3
> 20095
> ...


Von wann bis wann wurden von "Tele Hansa GmbH" in UK illegale Dialer eingesetzt? Wurden die Strafen an die ICSTIS mittlerweile bezahlt? Wurden UK-Bürger entschädigt? Darf ich Ihre mögliche Antwort an Mr K* von der ICSTIS oder Sir Y* vom britischen Parlament weiter leiten oder an andere Interessenten? Oder ihr Schweigen? In welcher Beziehung steht die "Tele Hansa GmbH" zu den hier bereits erwähnten britischen Firmen wie "Adventive Media Ltd" des früheren TTW-Mitarbeiters N*Th* oder zur dänischen Firma "Hipermedia ApS" oder zur "Adcreator ApS" (alias BROWSERUPDATE APS)?

[When did Telehansa use illegal diallers in the UK? Have they paid the fines to ICSTIS? Have there been refunds to UK complainants? Can they provide information about their relationship to Adventive, Hipermedia, Adcreator and so on]

Diese Frage ist im Auftrag gestellt. Antwort wird weiter geleitet (sonst müsste TH englisch antworten)


regards
Jerry


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Von wann bis wann hat &quot;Tele Hansa GmbH&quot; die Dienste der &quot;Crock Telecom ApS&quot; genützt, um per CLI Inhalte abzurechnen?
Wie ist folgende, aktuell abrufbare, AGB-Passage zu verstehen?


> 10. Der Nutzer erklärt sich mit der Übermittlung von Daten an verbundene Unter-nehmen (§ 15 AktG) von Tele Hansa einverstanden, soweit die Zweckbestimmung der Daten gewahrt bleibt, insbesondere bei konzerninternen Dienstleistungen zur Vertragserfüllung oder bei einer Übertragung der Vertragsverhältnisse innerhalb des Konzerns.


 ?  Bis jetzt ist, was &quot;Tele Hansa GmbH&quot; abliefert, eher ein großes Fragezeichen. Wie früher halt (ich hab da im Anhang mal was ausgegraben)  @all: kann mir jemand mal bitte den §15 AktG an einem Beispiel erklären? Ich hab's 11x gelesen und verstehe nur "Bahnhof".


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

guten morgen.und was ist hier wieder loss.und hat der schon stellung gemacht der von tele hansa


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Was interessiert Dich denn so? Meld Dich halt an und schreibe dem eine PN. Übrigens ist DIE Tele Hansa GmbH nicht hier, nur EIN USER NAMENS Tele Hansa GmbH - und der hat durch konsequentes Nichtantworten diesen Thread ins off topic geheisseluftet. Komisch, das. In "Allgemeines" wäre das besser aufgehoben, da ist die Luft nicht so heiss und wird auch nicht unregistriert erhitzt.


----------



## SEP (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> nur EIN USER NAMENS Tele Hansa GmbH - und der hat durch konsequentes Nichtantworten diesen Thread ins off topic geheisseluftet.


... und dann offensichtlich vergessen.

Ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet.

.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet.


Tja wenn man ihn (den User) auch nicht als Pascha anbetet und in den Himmel hebend lobt, sondern tatsächlich anfängt, ihn mit präzisen kritischen Fragen zu konfrontieren... 
Naja dann muss man ja auch schnellstens wieder untertauchen.

Aber das kennen wir ja schon aus den Dialerzeiten. Die lernen eben nicht dazu, wir schon 
Früher dauerte es länger, bis sie ins Nirwana verschwanden. Heute bekommen sie von uns gleich die entsprechenden Fragen die sie nicht beantworten mögen.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Fake?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die entscheidenden, juristisch verantwortlichen Personen von seiner Anwesenheit wissen....



TH und alle anderen Gesellschaften aus dem scandinavischen Firmenverbund mit Sitz in Norddeutschland haben sich bislang generell aus der öffentlichen Diskussion rausgehalten. Hier und da tauschte mal ein angeblicher Mitarbeiter auf, verschwand aber nach den Watsch´n aus diversen Foren wieder im Nirvana. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich an der bisherigen Firmenpolitik etwas geändert haben soll.


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Nächste Postings in Ur-Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=32631 verschoben.

Hier geht es (oder vielleicht auch nicht mehr) nur um die Diskussion mit dem User Tele Hansa GmbH ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juli 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann offensichtlich vergessen.
> 
> Ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet.


Nun, der Fußballabend scheint zu Ende zu sein. Man postet wieder...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Tele Hansa GmbH
> Ist die Einschätzung der Verbraucherzentrale Ihrer Ansicht nach richtig oder falsch und wo liegen, falls vorhanden, die Fehler?
> Link zur Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg, Stand März, 2006, (c) VZ (man weiss ja nie)
> Deren Jurist wird dort zitiert mit den Worten  und das widerspricht doch dem, was Sie auf Ihrer Homepage sagen.
> ...



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
TELE HANSA GmbH kann den Zugang zu seinen Diensten verweigern, sofern zumindest einer der folgenden Gründe vorliegt:
- Der Kunde gewährt Minderjährigen (Personen unter 18 Jahren) über seine Telekommunikationseinrichtung Zugang zu den Diensten von TELE HANSA GmbH, die ausdrücklich den Volljährigen vorbehalten sind. 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Das glaube ich nicht, mein Sohn hatte bei einen Freund auf Handy anrufen wollen und einen Zahlendreher in der Nummer gehabt. Leider? hatte er gedacht es will Ihn einer veräppeln, und hörte sich das ganze an. Nun drückte er eine Nummer und es wurde im Bewust das etwas nicht stimmt, und legte sofort auf.
Danach rief eine Frau auf unseren Festnetz an und setzte Ihn unter Druck seine Angaben zu machen,wie alter Name und Adresse.
Ich habe gegen die Rechnung Wiederspruch eingereicht. jetzt nach fast über einem Jahr bekomme ich eine Letzte Mahnung.Ein anruf bei der Tele Hansa GmbH ( nach der zeit wusste ich nicht worum es geht in der Rechnung ) wurde ich sehr Unverschämt behandelt, und man wollte mir erst nicht sagen warum. Volljährig das ich nicht lache, bei einen 12 Jährigen kann man schon sagen "Kinderstimme" und gebucht hat er auch nix.


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Beim ersten Teil deiner Erläuterung denke ich noch - prima, ein Rechtfertigungsgrund! Doch beim weiteren Lesen kommt doch der Eindruck auf, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt. TH ruft die Nummer zurück, die beim Anruf verwendet wurde, also nicht eine Festnetznummer, wenn von einem Handy aus telefoniert worden war. Evtl. gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, bei der es anders läuft, nämlich die, wo die Handynummer mit der Festnetznummer gleichsam im Telefonbuch steht. Ist das etwa so?


----------



## drboe (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



Reducal schrieb:


> Beim ersten Teil deiner Erläuterung denke ich noch - prima, ein Rechtfertigungsgrund! Doch beim weiteren Lesen kommt doch der Eindruck auf, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt. TH ruft die Nummer zurück, die beim Anruf verwendet wurde, also nicht eine Festnetznummer, wenn von einem Handy aus telefoniert worden war. Evtl. gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, bei der es anders läuft, nämlich die, wo die Handynummer mit der Festnetznummer gleichsam im Telefonbuch steht. Ist das etwa so?



Er schrieb: _mein Sohn hatte bei einen Freund *auf* Handy anrufen wollen_. Ich nehme an, dass das vom Festnetz aus erfolgte. Jedenfalls steht da nichts Gegenteiliges, so dass bei mir nicht der Eindruck aufkommt, dass etwas nicht stimmt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Ah oK, lesen ist doch besser als Überfliegen.


----------

